# Популярность российской ветки gentoo за 2014 год

## TigerJr

Хотя год ещё не кончился, могу сказать что в эту ветку пишут(зарегистрировавшие на форуме в замечательном 2014 году) в основном те кто не нашёл форум гентоо.ру либо те кто хотят раскручивать свои ресурсы(SEO оптимизаторы и их боты). 

Из последних тем формуа видны откровенные вопросы о том как настроить линукс что-бы всё работало. Однако большинство не знакомы с линуксом как таковым, пытаются нажраться гранитных камней науки устанавливая линукс Gentoo, большинство вопросов изрядно описанны в интернете. По многим я видел попытки ответа на форуме гентоо.ру

Скажу честно иногда вроде и хочется помочь. Но вопроизвести описанную проблему не удаётся вообще, описания проблем ни когда не хватает.

В частности устанавливая линукс Linux Gentoo с последнего дистрибутива Gentoo Linux IRON PENGUIN Edition большинство проблем мне удалось решить из документаций в интернете, иногда удавалось найти решение проблем в англоязычном разделе форума(чем другие хуже меня?).

Вобщем скучающая российская ветка в этом форуме начинает становится всё хуже и хуже с момента моей регистрацией, в связи с проявлением SEO спама и многих глупых вопросов которые можно было решить явно не на оффициальном форуме разработчиков Гентоо, а используя гугл или яндекс ну или поискать похожие темы на гентоо.ру(за незнанием английского языка).. 

И могу сказать точно что ещё будут вопросы здесь "как переключить раскладку клавиатуры в КДЕ на ctrl+shift" =) Причина одна, пошло поколение которое искать ни чего не хочет(пока ещё читать и писать не лень, хотя пора хендбук в ютубе видео сделать с подробностями), хотят чтобы им пришёл мастер и установил Линукс, а потом хвастаться друзьям что он конкретный линуксоид. Бле...

----------

